# Metal Trucks Combine?



## Shay Logger (Apr 21, 2015)

My son and I are building a Combine car from plans. I would like to buy a set of passenger trucks made of metal. Ozark doesn't seem to carry anything like that.

Any recommendations for metal Passenger trucks and also metal Archbar trucks other than Ozark?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

What scale is the combine?

Accucraft might have some 1:20.3.

Chuck


----------



## WillemD (Jul 23, 2015)

Kadee announced three new metal trucks in 1:29 scale:


----------



## Shay Logger (Apr 21, 2015)

Ok thanks - it is for 1:20.3 scale


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

The Bachman spectrum 1:20.3 freight trucks are excellent, and are metal.
For passenger cars (and a caboose), I order from Hartland their passenger truck frames and install metal wheels--Gary Raymond, Sierra Valley or Bachmann--which snap right in. These trucks scale out right for 1:20.3 and are a tough plastic, every bit as good as metal. They were the recommended trucks for the Bronsen-Tate wood coach kits of some years back.

From my experience, both Hartford and Ozark white metal trucks are fragile; I prefer the others instead.

Larry


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

The good news is that Accucraft does have passenger trucks, the bad news is that they aren't inexpensive.

http://www.accucraftestore.com/index.php?productID=516

I have some cars with those trucks and they are excellent.

Chuck


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Willem,

The Kadee trucks look very nice. However they are freight trucks and Jon was looking for passenger trucks.

Jon, if you want the Hartford trucks you should contact them and see if they are going to get some in stock soon.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

chuck n said:


> The good news is that Accucraft does have passenger trucks, the bad news is that they aren't inexpensive.
> 
> http://www.accucraftestore.com/index.php?productID=516
> 
> ...


I have four AMS J&S coaches and a combine with these trucks. One big thing to note about these trucks is they roll like "rocks".........very poor rolling characteristics. I retrofitted all of my trucks with ball-bearing wheel sets. They roll very nicely now.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine did too, until I bent the wipers back. It is no problem since I don't care about track powered lights.

Now they roll very nicely.

Chuck


----------



## WillemD (Jul 23, 2015)

Ironton said:


> The Kadee trucks look very nice. However they are freight trucks and Jon was looking for passenger trucks.


No, he asked for both:



Shay Logger said:


> Any recommendations for metal Passenger trucks and also metal Archbar trucks other than Ozark?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Bachmann passenger car trucks are very nice - although they are engineering plastic not metal. The price is right too! You can always add metal weights.


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Willem,

I apologize. I did not read the last little bit of his post and did not see he also asked about freight trucks.


----------



## Shay Logger (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the responses - this is very helpful to me. The project is coming along nicely (relatively speaking).


----------



## chama (Jan 2, 2008)

*if not too late...*

Phil's Narrow Gauge has the Accucraft J&S passenger trucks w/ball bearings for $90.

http://www.philsnarrowgauge.com/Parts.html


----------

